# Stop Carinena, just south of Zaragoza



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

When we were in Orange Grove in June, we were told of a truck stop behind a hotel in Carinena, just south of Zaragoza; we had booked into Camping Ciudad de Zaragoza, so jotted the GPS coordinates down for future use but did not check them. Apparantly this truck stop is ideal and situated behind a hotel for food too, and a petrol station, I think we saw it as we passed. Anyway does anyone on the forum know where I am talking about as I want to use that on our way back again at the end of October.

Michael Slater
2008 Country Coach Allure


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I havent seen or heard of this, but as i'm down that way next week, thought I would look it up..
This shows on goggle maps, seems to fit the info you supplied

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Car...=DQRYR4qOkS51mKvkUehHMg&cbp=12,281.09,,0,7.01

As the old road used to be the main trucking route I guess there are many similar places along the way..

Also I remember seeing a post about overnight parking at Tereul outside "dinotopia"..
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Car...AO-Z6GtiEOgmrsMh51vdQ&cbp=11,258.56,,0,0&z=17


----------



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Steve, thats the one!!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know if this is of any help/interest, a new service station with restaurant and large car park is now operational just off the motorway from Zaragoza to Valencia. From memory it is near the junction to La Almunia de Doña Godina.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sallylillian

Yes there is a truck stop at Carinena we have stopped their, there is also a lay-by just up a little farther on in the village just by the river, the street is called calla de la Ronda de muro, both safe.

This is also a good place to pick up wine there are three or four outlets.


----------

